# no /dev/dri and /dev/dri/card0 nodes



## Maisondouf (Nov 7, 2011)

I have some problems to start xorg on 8.2-RELEASE with a NVIDIA 6200. I have installed xorg and xf86-video-nouveau. I have created an xorg.conf.new file with *Xorg -configure* and I modify it with:

```
driver "nouveau"
```

When I start xorg with [cmd-]X -config xorg.conf.new[/cmd] I get a black screen without anything.

I stop X with ctr_alt_F1 and ctrl_C to recover the control.

Then I can read this in /var/log/Xorg.0.log:


```
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
Failed to change owner or group for file /dev/dri! 2: No such file or directory
Failed to change owner or group for file /dev/dri/card0! 2: No such file or directory
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1 (No such file or directory)
drmOpenDevice: Open failed
```

Do I have to create manually these nodes?


----------



## Maisondouf (Nov 7, 2011)

After installing xfce4 and run it with: [cmd=]/usr/local/bin/startxfce4[/cmd]

All runs fine and nodes have been created automatically.

Thanks to xfce team

edit: now "startx" works


----------

